# Unknown crash (Screen goes black, speakers make buzzing sound)



## Lenovox61 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sony Vaio laptop (DxDiag attached, hoping that gives necessary info on hardware and software)

Fairly new laptop, has been in for repairs TWICE due to bluescreens. The SSD and ram has been replaced. 

This time the error occurs when watching videos/playing games (it does tend to happen at random, but when gaming it doesnt need more than 20-30 mins before crashing)

The error is the same every time: The screen goes black (but is still lit), while the speakers makes a constant buzzing sound that doesnt stop until I turn off the computer by holding the power button.

I have been without the computer for over 9 weeks for repairs, and this time I want to hear with you guys if there is anything that can be done to avoid that. 

Thanks in advance. Please inform me what I need to do in order to help you guys help me!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

DxDiag won't provide us anything on what we need to analyze this crash. You'll want to run a jcgriff report as instructed here.

I want to note that the reason why they replaced the SSD and RAM is because those are the only parts they're willing to replace. If this thing is new as you say, then my initial diagnosis is that we got a mobo or graphics issue (most likely mobo). Either case means replacing the whole laptop.

Send us the generated report, and we should be able to work from there.


----------



## Lenovox61 (Nov 30, 2008)

Autoruns + perfmon


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

First off (and most likely unrelated), I see your system log utterly replete with error messages from your network drivers saying a network link has been disconnected. This occurs every few seconds. I did some research and found that there's issues with the latest drivers from Intel. You will want to uninstall the drivers for your network card and install the basic drivers (10.5.1.0) that come from Windows itself (Windows Update may have this).

Now, concerning the issue at hand, there's only one crashdump present. If you've experienced more than one crash lately, make sure that you don't have any "cleanup" or "optimizing" software as these often are counterproductive and also specifically love to clean out crashdumps to save space. At least from what I got, it shows that the iaStor (Intel Storage) driver experienced an issue regarding its power state. I also see several error messages pointing to your hard drive controller. 

I noticed the driver is dated march 2010. In fact, all your drivers look dated. So you may wanna get to installing updates for all of em. You especially wanna look for a BIOS update, an update for iaStor (which will be your motherboard/hard drive drivers), and chipset drivers if they come separate. Of course retrieve these all from the Sony website.

Though in all honesty, if you were experiencing this all from a computer as new as this is (less than a month from purchase time to crashing), then I wouldn't doubt that you just got a laptop that didn't quite make it through production very well. The crashes you've described sound video related, and the errors I see are hd controller related, but both are on your motherboard, so most likely you got a bad mobo/psu. I don't see anything software-wise that didn't already come with the PC, aside from the Roxio stuff (which actually looks to be related to your crash, so uninstalling it may be a good idea).


----------



## Lenovox61 (Nov 30, 2008)

VirGnarus said:


> First off (and most likely unrelated), I see your system log utterly replete with error messages from your network drivers saying a network link has been disconnected. This occurs every few seconds. I did some research and found that there's issues with the latest drivers from Intel. You will want to uninstall the drivers for your network card and install the basic drivers (10.5.1.0) that come from Windows itself (Windows Update may have this).
> 
> Now, concerning the issue at hand, there's only one crashdump present. If you've experienced more than one crash lately, make sure that you don't have any "cleanup" or "optimizing" software as these often are counterproductive and also specifically love to clean out crashdumps to save space. At least from what I got, it shows that the iaStor (Intel Storage) driver experienced an issue regarding its power state. I also see several error messages pointing to your hard drive controller.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, and I apologize for the late response. Ive uninstalled the Roxio software you mentioned. The network error is probably due to my internet connection that requires me to write a password/username to log in (school network). 

Ive used vaio update to get all the new drivers, which seems to be the old ones you could see in the files I added. 

Ive played a game for hours with no issues. But just now I opened a youtube video and it happened as I hit "play". It seems to happen fairly randomly, since it can function for days without issues. 

The computer is closer to 6 months now, but there have been issues constantly (from the time of purchase). I guess i'll have to let them repair it again, which wont help, like the last two times...


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

If there have been issues since you purchased it, you most clearly got some hardware problems. This probably doesn't involve a repair so much as a replacement, as it involves components which aren't really "replaceable" for a laptop. Make sure to back up all your data before sending it in, otherwise you may end up receiving it with a clean slate and all your data gone.


----------



## Lenovox61 (Nov 30, 2008)

VirGnarus said:


> If there have been issues since you purchased it, you most clearly got some hardware problems. This probably doesn't involve a repair so much as a replacement, as it involves components which aren't really "replaceable" for a laptop. Make sure to back up all your data before sending it in, otherwise you may end up receiving it with a clean slate and all your data gone.


After some days of arguing Sony agreed to provide me with a brand new S series laptop as a replacement.. Just hope im luckier this time.

Thanks again for the help here.


----------

